# El Madaress Street in Hurghada



## Bob2 (Dec 24, 2012)

Hello.

Could anyone let me know if El Madaress Street in Hurghada would be considered a safe/pleasant area of Hurghada? Should I expect telecommunications (such as Internet) to be reliable and fast in the area?

Thanks,

Bob.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Bob2 said:


> Hello.
> 
> Could anyone let me know if El Madaress Street in Hurghada would be considered a safe/pleasant area of Hurghada? Should I expect telecommunications (such as Internet) to be reliable and fast in the area?
> 
> ...


Most people on here are Cairo based so here's a link to a Hurghada Residents forum. When SueSue comes on she will be able to tell you about that street as she lived there a few years ago.









https://www.facebook.com/groups/6833214023/?fref=ts


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

El Madares is also known as School Street .It's a road that runs parallel to the main road through Sekala. It's on a district called Al hadaba (the hill)
It's far enough away from the traffic noise, but very close to everything else.
I lived on El Madares for many years, and had a flat with a balcony where I could sit and watch the boats coming and going on the sea.

When I was last there, a few years ago, it was renamed to something else, can't remember what... but everyone still knew it as School Street, or Madares.

It's a nice area, would definitely live there again.

Another member of the forum, Helen Ellis still lives in Hurghada, she will probably roll by, and give you more up-to-date info.


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi. I think most of the road works have finished on Madares, so yes, a nice place to live, although it depends on which part as it varies from mainly residential to bustling shopping areas. Many expats live on, or just off, the Hadaba end of Madares. 
Starting from the end of Sherry st part, you're close to pretty much everything you need. Shops, bars, restaurants etc. The only drawback, to me as a non car owner, is that it's not on the bus route. The end where it joins Sheraton Rd the Hotel Roma is close of course, but the middle bit is a fair walk. There are always plenty of taxis there of course.
For the best internet you need a landline, so I'm told, and you have a pretty good chance of getting one on Madares I think. Otherwise it's pot luck on the day. I use a Vodaphone dongle and it's mediocre at best, but then I live out in the sticks, so what can I expect!


----------



## Bob2 (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks for the responses. I am now looking towards staying somewhere in the centre of Sharm, which I see as a fairly safe bet all round. I have been assured that a MiFi device should provide a reasonably good Internet connection with Vodafone.


----------

